# خط انتاج مصبعات الاخشاب(مصبعات الوقود الحيوي..)(مصبعات الطاقه البديله)



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (23 أبريل 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خط انتاج مصبعات الاخشاب(مصبعات الوقود الحيوي)(مصبعات الطاقه البديله)


شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعيه والزراعيه حريصه دائما علي افاده الاقتصاد المصري فيما يخص مجالها فهي تعطي فرصه للشباب الجاد في العمل وايضا تضع المستثمرين الجدد علي اعتاب عمل جديد ومربح باذن الله ولم ننس ابدا المستثمرين القدامي فنحن نقدم كل مايخص انتاج مصبعات الخشب بنظام القسط ونعرض عليكم شراء المنتج بسعر950_1050جنيه مصري للطن الواحد


. 

 














com]




[/url]






http://www.0zz0.com





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bDpA05uM58
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfPzi94XiuY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr6GxlcCKfM



الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية

يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه

002-01001160396
002-01272227795
او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي: 
www.elgohary-eg.com
او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي:
[email protected]
او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي: 
كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية


----------

